# Lamps sold for $2,800.00 by Etsy!  I can't believe they'd pay that amount for them!



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2021)

SOLD. PAIR of Very Large Mid Century / Hollywood Regency Green Empoli Glass Table Lamps.​
_*No, they aren't mine.  I would not buy these lamps. *_





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/676665912763567944/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/822188475723864021/


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 13, 2021)

lol - proof that P T Barnum was right!

No offense intended.

YMMV


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> SOLD. PAIR of Very Large Mid Century / Hollywood Regency Green Empoli Glass Table Lamps​
> View attachment 159483
> 
> 
> ...


Were those your lamps, Pam?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Frankly, I find them ugly and am not impressed.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2021)

I like the figurine of the swan in the middle much better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a lamp in my bedroom with a very similar glass portion except the green is not as deep.  My lamp is not as tall and does not have the antique looking bottom and stem to support the shade, which is shorter and wider. I got mine from Ikea after almost giving up on being able to find a suitable lamp to go on my armoire. Guess I wouldn't be able to get over a thousand for mine.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 13, 2021)

It would be interesting to find out if the glass was hand blown or if it was manufactured.  That might be one of the selling points for making the price so high.

It isn't widely known, but until the 60's or early 70's many color glass recipes were considered secret due in the US to their military applications.  The glass scene in the US really took off once the secrecy of some of the recipes for various colors were no longer secret and class companies here could start making glass for artistic purposes.

There are some famous collectable US glassware manufacturers.  I don't recall the name but one is from the south, and I'm pretty sure it's North Carolina.

Art glass really took off in the US in the 60's and 70's.  The glass department at the University of Madison, Wisconsin was one of the early places that launched a number of fabulous glass artists.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Were those your lamps, Pam?


No, they were posted in Pinterest.  Etsy sold them.


----------



## Jules (Apr 13, 2021)

Interesting info, @asp3. 

Does anyone know the manufacturer or style, etc of the credenza.  I saw a full buffet/hutch where a fashionable design consultant restyled one that’s similar.  No, I’m not buying.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

Jee-pers! I can't give away lamps at my yard sale.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2021)

Was that actually the selling price or just what they were asking?  I know nothing about etsy.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2021)

I sometimes watch the TV show...Antiques Road Show...on PBS.  It's amazing the amount of money some of this old stuff is valued at.  The trick, however, is finding someone willing to pay such prices for something most people would consider to be of little value.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

What galls me is the show "American Pickers". They pay hundreds of dollars for rusty junk when I can't sell my good antiques. That show seems so staged to me.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> What galls me is the show "American Pickers". They pay hundreds of dollars for rusty junk when I can't sell my good antiques. That show seems so staged to me.



I agree.  Those "pickers" must have customers with ton's of money to waste.  What cracks me up is when they "swoon" all over some rusty old gas station sign.  But then...it's a TV show where the primary purpose is to keep viewers interested enough to sit through their lengthy commercials.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 13, 2021)

I always find it fascinating how people differ so much in taste. I think everyone believes they 'know' what REALLY looks 'best' in any given surrounding. I am guilty of this as well...
...and I would not have these lamps displayed anywhere in my home even if they were a gift...


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

These are the lamps I'm trying to sell since I started doing yard sales. None over $10.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/lamps.625/


----------



## Remy (Apr 15, 2021)

You could find those in a thrift shop or local antique mall for much much less. That's such a what the...?

I was looking for a lamp for a year for my bedroom. Found exactly what I was looking for finally at our local spay and neuter funding thrift store. It was 10 dollars and I had a shade at home that went with it perfectly. Works fine and has a 3 level switch.


----------

